# height



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

I've read alot about the size of maltese weight but how tall is standard? I was just curious?  Thank you!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, I found a number of refrences to height standard. Most of the documents on the web refer to proportion more than height in inches.

These sites may help:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/maltese.htm

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/discover...gs/toy/y965.htm

http://www.toydogs.net/maltalaiset/breedstandard.html

Judi


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

As Tikismom said, its done by proportions and over looks.

From akc.org
http://www.akc.org/breeds/recbreeds/maltese.cfm


----------

